# 2009 - 2010 Seasonal Price



## EPS (Sep 17, 2007)

What are you all charging this winter for seasonal rates in or around Syracuse NY? Is 325.00 to high? My Season is Nov. 1 to April 15


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

You can't be serious? You may want to be more detailed on your posts. 


Bossman


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

EPS;786690 said:


> What are you all charging this winter for seasonal rates in or around Syracuse NY? Is 325.00 to high? My Season is Nov. 1 to April 15


That is a little low for a WalMart but about just right for a Home Depot.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

That is a little low for a WalMart but about just right for a Home Depot. 
__________________

Great, now I need to re-bid everything.

Thanks Crete


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

No problem.....I do what I can.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I don't think USM will give you that much for a Target either,


----------



## EPS (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry im speaking of residential plowing? Anything else you might want to know?


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I can't help you at all, but how long are these drives, and how many events you you typically have per season?

Bossman


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Ask big Rarl, I think they get 175 for the season.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

What's your typical per push price? For those of you that give seasonal prices for resis, do you position it to the customer that it's a discount? We can get anywhere from 12 - 20 events per year. I would probably go on 15-18 events for a seasonal price to my customers.


----------



## EPS (Sep 17, 2007)

We typically get 24 to 27 events a year and at 35 a push that I see some on here charging that would be 800 a season. Theres is no way that is being charged around here ! Thats why I was wondering what the going rate around here was. 

Bossman the drives are typical 2 car widths wide and 2-3 long. And I hope that 175 is not the going rate, at that rate it better only snow 4 times !


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

I live in Parish, 25 miles of Syracuse and many folks just do not understand how much snow we really get. In Parish I am in the snowbelt and we will sometimes 50 to 60 "events" a season. 5 to 10 12 inch plus falls easily and at least 1 to 3 24 plus inch belts. A few years ago we got 124 inches in 5 days, I had to plow every 2 hours just to keep up. Around here almost everyone has a snow blower and plows on trucks are common. Syracuse generally gets half the snow we do but it is the same everyone has a blower. So many people have plows and blower and help their neighbors out it drives down the cost down. I am not in the business, but I have a friend who has been in for 20 plus years and have plowed for him a few times when it gets busy. He pay's $25 an hour plus gas with your vehicle and has a waiting list of people who want to work. my neighbor gets charged $800 yearly for a 250 foot driveway straight shot and a turn around probably 6 to 8 pushes at least 30 to 50 times a year on a 4 inch trigger. Other neighbor is just 2 pushes at 100 feet and I think he gets charged $400 a year. A big driveway 200 feet on a per deim is about $30 about 4 pushes and that is with a foot of snow on the ground. The pure amount of events and snow as well as so many plowers in business and twice as many just running around with no insurance plowing out also drives down the price. People with smallish drives just are not going to pay $ 800 to $1000 a years for removal they will go out and buy a blower for $600. Charge what you feel is fair and what can make you a decent profit. If you give a few quotes and people go with some one else you know you are too high. So after a long winded blow here yes, I feel prices are much lower in this area.


----------



## tinffx (Jun 5, 2009)

Hell my parents used to pay $175 a year for a two car wide drive 8 cars in length in Orchard Park. That got plowed whenever there was 6" or more on the ground either before you left for work or before you got home, or both if necessary. I would hope it costs more than that now because that was in 1986. I was 5 when they moved but that's what inspired me. It may not be exactly in the same geographical area but the weather is quite similar.


----------

